# Video Effekte



## carnby91 (3. Juni 2006)

Hi!
Ich habe Magix Video Maker Deluxe 2006 Pro...
Dort kann man Effekte wie Flugzeuge oder Heiligenschein etc in die Videos mit einbauen. Doch ich wollte gerne selber solche Sachen wie z.B. eine Durch Explosion kommen Rauchwolke oder dieses typische Aufblitzen oder so wenn z.B. jemand erscheint oder verschwindet oder auch wie bei Harry Potter aus den Zauberstäben oder sowas...
Könnte mir jemand sagen, wie sowas geht oder was für Programme man da nehmen könnte?

Danke und ciao


----------



## goela (4. Juni 2006)

Für solche Dinge gibt es inzwischen die verschiedesten Programme. Einige habe vorgefertigte Effekte und sind dadurch sehr leicht zu bedienen. Bei andere wiederum bedarf es einige Einarbeitungszeit aber hat alle Möglichkeiten - kosten dafür aber auch einiges.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl:
- Partikel Illusions
- After Effects
- Hyroglyph
- usw.

Du kannst Dich ja mal etwas im Internet über diese Programme schlau machen!


----------



## soul1001 (30. Juli 2006)

goela hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Für solche Dinge gibt es inzwischen die verschiedesten Programme. Einige habe vorgefertigte Effekte und sind dadurch sehr leicht zu bedienen. Bei andere wiederum bedarf es einige Einarbeitungszeit aber hat alle Möglichkeiten - kosten dafür aber auch einiges.
> 
> Hier eine kleine Auswahl:
> - Partikel Illusions
> ...



HI,
könntest du mir sagen wo ich Hyroglyph herbekommen kann?
Ich hatte dieses Programm schon einmal aber habe leider formatiert.
In Google finde ich auch nichts. 
Schon mal danke im vorraus ^^


----------

